

Sixpack: A language-agnostic A/B testing framework - nikunjk
http://sixpack.seatgeek.com/

======
chatmasta
I saw this a while ago and played around with it. Pretty cool app, and a nice
implementation of AB testing. Even if you don't have a good use for it, you
can learn some good techniques by poking around the Flask code.

